# Suggestions for skippered charter in Greece_Sept 08



## JetAngel (Jul 8, 2008)

Hi everyone,
I am new to this forum and to sailing holidays. My husband has always had a keen interest in sailing but no experience as such and it was suggested to us that we should try a skippered charter holiday to experience as much (or as little) as possible before venturing into sailing courses etc. 

The idea of a skippered charter sounds like a wonderful way to combine an intro to sailing and a relaxing holiday. So far I've contacted Bareboat Sailing Holidays here in the UK and also waiting for a reply from Sunsail. 

Bareboat Sailing Holidays recommended Saronic/Cyclades Islands with a return flight from London Gatwick to Athens including transfers departing 6th Sept.

Bavaria 46 Cruiser
Berths 8
Launched 2005 - 2006
Length 14.2m
Beam 4.35m
Draft 1.85m
Engine 55.00 HP
Cabins 4

Do any of you have recommendations/experience to share for skippered charter companies for a Greek holiday? At the moment we are looking at early Sept for 2 weeks for 4-6 people. Do any of you have any indication of price I should expect to pay per person? Any suggestions/questions I should ask to help manage costs?

Many thanks in advance for your feedback.


----------



## richcollins (Jul 11, 2008)

*We're doing the same*

I have almost exactly the same schedule / situation as you. We are planning on leaving around the 12th.  Looking forward to other responses.

Do you have a list of charter companies that have been recommended to you yet?


----------



## chrondi (Mar 24, 2004)

It's a pity I have no further annual leave allowance left this year, otherwise I would propose my skipper services for free. You see, my usual problem is chartering a spacious yacht at the best season of the year (early summer-never in August) and the right price and not finding a suitable crew to share the cost!
A professional skipper should require around $150/day plus his meals.


----------



## Chuteman (May 23, 2006)

Here's an excellent firm that has clients across the world.
Egiali Yachting - Home

If you give them a clear imdication of what You want & the style of cruising you want to do they will take good care of You.

Greece is one of my favorites........I would dig into the travel sites & books to see the area of Greece you want to experience (more than a few options).

Even the big charter company websites can give you a peek
Bahamas, Caribbean, Turkey, Greece, Mediterranean Sailing Vacations

Greece


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Contact Diederik at Sailing Issues (do a google search, as it won't let me put his web site here) for a list of the best operators in Greece. He has an awful lot of information (good and bad) on all operators - and all independent as well.


----------

